# Craigslist BJ Offer



## JWieger

So I put an ad up on the Little Rock AR Craigslist last night stating that I was looking for a ride as far as OKC but if anyone was not going that far you could drop me anywhere between point A and B. So just a little while ago I got a e-mail from a Jason Sexton, offering to give me a ride to OKC, the next e-mail asking me if I wanted to make some cash so I asked what's the catch. 
I'm told to just have an open mind which I do have one, I'm just not doing any sexual favors. So I get asked if I would want one. I tell the guy no offence but I'm not like that. I might be friendly to everyone but I'm not that friendly. No reply back from him yet. Considering tomorrow if I make it to OKC I may post on a warning on the AR CL about this guy, very creepy in my mindset.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Wow, I had the same thing happen to me while trying to get a rideshare from Yellowstone National Park to Billings, MT. The only reply I got was some dude named John Longer saying "Free ride, no gas money, but I would want to give you a nice blowjob with no reciprocal required. Just sit back and enjoy. 5'7", 150#, liberal guy."
I did not reply and ended up finding another way out of the park. Since then, I've done some hitching and one Craigslist rideshare, which turned out to be completely insane. I'm starting to think that you get more weirdos on Craigslist rideshares than just plain old hitching.


----------



## wizehop

Hey man at least he asked up front. That's a fuck of a lot less creepy than when your on the road with a guy and he starts talking about how he's a reiki master as an excuses to get his hands on you, which happened to me years back.
I've also have had to odd dude ask to play with my dick, but again as uncomfortable as it was, at least I had a choice. How would any of us get laid if we never asked! If it was a hot woman would she be a creep?

If I was in to men, I'd be in heaven hitchin everywhere...at least in my younger fitter days.


----------



## Tude

Dam, guys!! Didn't realize that happened AS MUCH to guys!! Thought more women. 

Hell - everyone stay safe!!


----------



## Kal

To each their own but I have to agree with Wizehop if it where a woman it wouldn't be creepy but at the same time you shouldn't have to do any sexual favors for a ride. I had a gay man offer me a ride and I let him know straight up that I wasn't gay that I had no problems with gay people just wasn't that way my self. He understood this and gave me a ride anyways no strings attached so not all gay people are creepy.


----------



## Tude

Doesn't matter what sexual preference - I've been propositioned by men and women, and both at one time. It was rather weird too. I'm hitchhiking and at night (even with my best girlfriend) a few times and had that happen - (how about a hook up) - oh yay. Rather scared the shit out of me/us as I'm trying to be calm and funny and meanwhile looking for a place to run, luckily nothing ever came of it - although running for the woods happened more than once - oh and a church.

Have to be safe


----------



## janktoaster

I had a same Jason Sexton reply to a post in Chicago in September... said he had an RV

A dude gave my road dog and I a ride out of SLC a few years ago in a huuuuuge million dollar RV, his name was Jody and he kept making jokes about serial killers and us giving him road favors... he ended up not letting us off the bus to get our shit that was in the compartments under it, our phones were dead and when we asked why we couldn't get off he said "you have everything you need here- food, water, a bathroom, there's no need"

After about two days on this bus he stopped at a Walmart in Bellevue, WA and I tried a random code on the door, it opened, tried the same one on the compartment locks, it popped open. We grabbed our packs, ran back into the bus, slashed the shit out of everything, ate all his stuffed olives and then dipped the fuck out of there


----------



## janktoaster

(That story wasn't about Jason Sexton)


----------



## JWieger

I just have a very simple rule that anyone I ride with if I start to get a major creepy vibe from them I split. And if it comes up before I ride with them such as this case I don't do it. Last thing I want to do is ride with someone that wants sexual favors because you never know what they could do to you after that.


----------



## JWieger

Well I will correct myself there, if there is a very present threat and no way out of it. I always carry my Karambit. I was trained heavily in Silat and spent some time training in Krav Maga. The Karambit is the last thing I will ever use and so far have only used it in training. So I'm quite protected. I'm still planning to leave tomorrow on my way to OKC, but should anyone here ever see me and want some self defense training I can share a little information.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

OMG, when I read the title of this thread, my first thought was, _a blow job offer_?

Had no clue I'd be correct! 

This is why I'd never hitch, and I can say that with certainty. People are nuts, creeps, freaks, weirdos and monsters.

If rather take my chances with the sun, bugs, heat exhaustion and sun stroke than end up on the six o'clock news.::hungover::


----------



## iamwhatiam

don't you guys know anything about hitchhiking? it's customary to offer up the D when bumming a ride. sheesh


----------



## Tude

iamwhatiam said:


> don't you guys know anything about hitchhiking? it's customary to offer up the D when bumming a ride. sheesh




OMG I forgot about that ROFLLLLLLLLL!!! "the unwritten rules of the road". Ha.

But um, not.


----------



## lone wolf

this is why i only use the forsale section of craigslist. the rest of the site broke the closet door.


----------



## Tude

lone wolf said:


> this is why i only use the forsale section of craigslist. the rest of the site broke the closet door.



OK I laughed at that


----------



## Kal

As someone who hitches my rule is if they seem crazy or creepy then I will not get in the car with them. So far I have not had any problems. I don't even use craigslist the last time that I got a ride off some one using the internet was S.T.P and he was a cool person we spent a few days together touring Montana.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Glad to hear you haven't had any mishaps yet, Kal.

Hope you stay safe.

I've used Craigslist for years (selling things, mostly) and have come to the conclusion, little to nothing comes good from CL.


----------

